# The new robosnail auto glass cleaner



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

Just thought I'd share this. Looks pretty cool. Definitely in saltwater tanks where algae grows so fast on the glass. I like stuff that reduces work when keeping fish tanks. A automatic glass cleaner. Here's a link


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

neat machine.


----------

